# Triphasic Temp pattern question



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anyone know how soon temps rise showing a triphasic pattern? Last month after I ovulated my temps topped out at 98.6. We're not TTC, but we did have two oops's right around when I ovulated (day before and morning my temps started to rise). Here is what I've seen so far:

97.8-97.9 before ovulation
then:
98.2
98.4
98.6
98.9 today

Could the jump up to 98.9 just be a result of hotter weather? It seems early to see a triphasic pattern start only 4 days after O, but I thought I'd ask if anyone else had experience with this.....Thanks.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, I got this question answered when I started getting sick last night and running a fever. I guess the jump up in my temps yesterday am was the precursor to this. I also checked FF and the triphasic temps aren't supposed to start until at least 7 dpo anyway....


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

FWIW, in both of my pregnancies, my temps spiked 3dpo.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
FWIW, in both of my pregnancies, my temps spiked 3dpo.

Did they stay high? Mine dropped back down to 98.6 this morning, so I was thinking it was likely just the fever last night that made mine jump in the am. But of course I am wondering what if since we dtd twice during my fertile time (and I've gotten pregnant in the past while using protection!) Did you notice any other early symptoms?


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
Did they stay high? Mine dropped back down to 98.6 this morning, so I was thinking it was likely just the fever last night that made mine jump in the am. But of course I am wondering what if since we dtd twice during my fertile time (and I've gotten pregnant in the past while using protection!) Did you notice any other early symptoms?

They stayed high, but 98.6 was still considered a high post ovulation temp for me. I did have other pg symptoms like weird dreams and weird emotions, but no nausea or anything like that (but I don't really get ms). I had these before I got the faint positive at 10dpo.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmm...my temp was back up to 98.8 this morning. I guess I'll keep watching and waiting....


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Sounds triphasic to me.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Now I'm wondering. I thought I had a stomach bug thursday, but the nausea has continued. It seems early for morning sickness though at 6 dpo. How many days dpo did you get a bfp?


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

This time I got it at 10dpo with the first of the AM pee. It was very faint and it took a little while to be positive, but it was positive. With my first I waited longer (I wasn't sure what was going on with my body and I thought I just had bad PMS). With that one it was positive immediately.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, thanks for your feedback. Maybe I'll be testing in 4 days. I do remember getting just a faint positive though in the past when PG with my daughter at like 6 weeks along (I was totally clueless back then)- but that wasn't FMU....


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
Let me know how it turns out.

Thanks







My temp. has stayed at 98.6 the past 2 days, but the nausea has continued and my breasts have gotten increasingly sore. We'll see!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

OOOH! Exciting!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Back up to 98.7 this am







I can tell when my temp is up- my head feels hot all day. I actually took my temp again an hour later this morning after I went back to bed (kids woke me up at the usual time and that's when I first took it). It was 98.9 then....

I'm making myself a little nuts though analyzing and wondering!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, my bet is that you are pg.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

How far along are you?


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I am almost 38wks. It is 88 here today, so I am happy to have this baby anytime.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I hope you are pregnant for my sake! my temps jumped at 4 DPO and I am really trying to not get too excited...I'll be staying tuned.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
I am almost 38wks. It is 88 here today, so I am happy to have this baby anytime.









Oh wow! I was thinking you had recently tested positive!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
I hope you are pregnant for my sake! my temps jumped at 4 DPO and I am really trying to not get too excited...I'll be staying tuned.









Oh I'm glad to hear someone else is in the same boat as me! Are you having any early symptoms?


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
Oh wow! I was thinking you had recently tested positive!

Oh no, thankfully I am on the home stretch. And if you are pg you will be lucky like me....you will feel like you are pg forever because basically you are finding out just a couple of dpo







. For me, my temp first spiked on Sept 10and I am due June 1, so I have been waiting for this baby for over 8 months and I still have more waiting!







:


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
Oh no, thankfully I am on the home stretch. And if you are pg you will be lucky like me....you will feel like you are pg forever because basically you are finding out just a couple of dpo







. For me, my temp first spiked on Sept 10and I am due June 1, so I have been waiting for this baby for over 8 months and I still have more waiting!







:


LOL And here I thought I would stop waiting once I found out if I was actually PG or not!
FF says I am 10 DPO today...I'm *thinking* about testing tomorrow am, but still wondering if it's too early....


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
Oh I'm glad to hear someone else is in the same boat as me! Are you having any early symptoms?

Nope. But I have been charting for awhile and see that I had a temp drop at 6 DPO with my last pregnancy. (Had temp drop today at 6 DPO) So ??? I didn't have any symptoms out of the ordinary with my last pregnancy and didn't have any noticeable symptoms with my ds until after I had a positive pregnancy test at 12 or 13 DPO. I think those symptoms were stressed induced though, as I was so worried.







(Previous m/c) I will check in again tomorrow and see what is new!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
LOL And here I thought I would stop waiting once I found out if I was actually PG or not!
FF says I am 10 DPO today...I'm *thinking* about testing tomorrow am, but still wondering if it's too early....

If you have more than 1 test I say give it a try. But I would recommend that first morning pee. I will check in tomorrow


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a dollar store test, so I won't be out much if I have to re-test. But I've been second guessing it all day today, thinking, well I don't have as much nausea today, my breasts aren't as sore, etc. Then another wave of nausea hits. But I have had these symptoms with my period in the past (not quite as strong though). And one funny new thing- I started craving olives like crazy this past week. Never really ate them before in my life. I've bought 2 jars already this week LOL!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
Nope. But I have been charting for awhile and see that I had a temp drop at 6 DPO with my last pregnancy. (Had temp drop today at 6 DPO) So ??? I didn't have any symptoms out of the ordinary with my last pregnancy and didn't have any noticeable symptoms with my ds until after I had a positive pregnancy test at 12 or 13 DPO. I think those symptoms were stressed induced though, as I was so worried.







(Previous m/c) I will check in again tomorrow and see what is new!









I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
I have a dollar store test, so I won't be out much if I have to re-test. But I've been second guessing it all day today, thinking, well I don't have as much nausea today, my breasts aren't as sore, etc. Then another wave of nausea hits. But I have had these symptoms with my period in the past (not quite as strong though). And one funny new thing- I started craving olives like crazy this past week. Never really ate them before in my life. I've bought 2 jars already this week LOL!

mmm that reminds me I have a french olive loaf on my counter that would be really yummy!









test,test,test,test (this is coming from a POAS addict!)







:


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
mmm that reminds me I have a french olive loaf on my counter that would be really yummy!









test,test,test,test (this is coming from a POAS addict!)







:

LOL! I have the test out for the am- but I'm going to wait for a sign. Maybe if I'm still having nausea in the morning or something like that. I'll keep you posted! When are you planning to test?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

:







:


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
LOL! I have the test out for the am- but I'm going to wait for a sign. Maybe if I'm still having nausea in the morning or something like that. I'll keep you posted! When are you planning to test?

Oh I won't be testing until Sunday. If I make it. I have a seriously short lp (8-9 days) so I usually test on 10 DPO just so I can get one pee in before af.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

:


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, I woke up with nausea and sore breasts today again and my temp was still up, so I decided to test. It was BFN







Today is 11 dpo for me, so maybe it was just too early? Do these dollar store tests work by the way? My last pregnancy, I tested positive with a very faint line at the doctor's office at 6 weeks PG (I was quite clueless back then about why I was feeling tired and nauseous and why my belly suddenly looked bigger!)....


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Some women have a hard time getting a positive by POAS. I have a friend who often wouldn't get a +. So, it might have been too early yet. If your breasts are sore and you are nauseous and you are still having those high temps, I don't know what else it could be. I have heard that those dollar store tests work, but maybe you need something more sensitive. When I got my + 10dpo I used First Response. I really think that you are pg, just try waiting another couple of days. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

oh man I hate it when that happens! It could definately be too early,







:

My ds put my thermometer in a glass of water yesterday so it didn't work this morning.







: So I don't know if yesterday was just a "pregnancy dip" or if they are actually going down! This was a CRITICAL temperature day! Guess I will have to wait to start obsessing again tomorrow.







:


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

My nausea feels like it doubled today! I have had nausea and sore breasts with periods in the past, but not for this many days or with this intensity. Maybe it was too early to test...and my period is not actually due to arrive until next wed. or thurs (I have a long LP- 17 days). I'll have to wait it out until next week!

Naturegirl- that is a bummer with the thermometer. I'll keep my fingers crossed that tomorrow's temp is high


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

By the way, how do you share your chart with others? Right now I can log in to FF to see it, but how do you add a link to your chart?


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
By the way, how do you share your chart with others? Right now I can log in to FF to see it, but how do you add a link to your chart?

Nevermind- I figured it out!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
My ds put my thermometer in a glass of water yesterday so it didn't work this morning.







: So I don't know if yesterday was just a "pregnancy dip" or if they are actually going down! This was a CRITICAL temperature day! Guess I will have to wait to start obsessing again tomorrow.







:

Were you able to get a temp today?


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Not this am. I forgot to get a thermometer yesterday!







I bought one today so I will be checking it tomorrow am!! If it is up and still no af by Sunday I will POAS (10 DPO). I have gotten a positive that early before so hopefully...







: We've been trying for almost a year now with one m/c in January. I soooo want to have a healthy 40ish week pregnancy!

How are things going with you? Are you planning on testing again soon?


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
Not this am. I forgot to get a thermometer yesterday!







I bought one today so I will be checking it tomorrow am!! If it is up and still no af by Sunday I will POAS (10 DPO). I have gotten a positive that early before so hopefully...







: We've been trying for almost a year now with one m/c in January. I soooo want to have a healthy 40ish week pregnancy!

How are things going with you? Are you planning on testing again soon?

I hope you get a high temp this am! Let me know







Did you buy the same kind of thermometer? I noticed when I had to buy a new one my last cycle that it recorded temps a little lower. I ended up taking it back and buying the exact same one again so there would be no disparity.

My temp had dropped down to the 98.4-98.6 range for a few days, but it was back up to 98.9 this morning. My nausea and sore breasts have continued- in fact, it's increased a bit. I have never had those symptoms for 10 days straight with a regular period before. I'm going to wait to test until next week- maybe not until 17 dpo because that's how long my usual LP is.

Here's my chart- what do you think?
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bananabug


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks like your temp is on the rise again. That looks good. I would say your symptoms say it all!









My temp didn't go up at all but it also didn't go down. I don't know if the thermometer made a difference or not? But, still no af and I will likely still test tomorrow if she doesn't show today or tomorrow am. It will still be pretty early at 10 DPO but I have at least 3 or 4 of the cheapie internet tests so it doesn't cost a lot of $$ to see. I am such an POAS addict...







:


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
But, still no af and I will likely still test tomorrow if she doesn't show today or tomorrow am. It will still be pretty early at 10 DPO but I have at least 3 or 4 of the cheapie internet tests so it doesn't cost a lot of $$ to see. I am such an POAS addict...







:

Keep me posted!


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

1/2 way through the day and no af....Plus, I got my "mother and child" print by Ellen Spencer today! That has to be a sign!! Man I hope so. I noticed I am very sensitive, emotional, teary eyed today so that could be af on her way or pregnancy related.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
Not this am. I forgot to get a thermometer yesterday!







I bought one today so I will be checking it tomorrow am!! If it is up and still no af by Sunday I will POAS (10 DPO). I have gotten a positive that early before so hopefully...







: We've been trying for almost a year now with one m/c in January. I soooo want to have a healthy 40ish week pregnancy!

How exciting for you! I will definitely be keeping my fingers crossed!

Beth


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
Here's my chart- what do you think?
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bananabug

I think you are pg!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
I noticed I am very sensitive, emotional, teary eyed today so that could be af on her way or pregnancy related.









Well, with this pregnancy, I was so like this during the first 10dpo. It was awful. I never got that way with af.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
I think you are pg!









Keeping my fingers crossed, although DH will flip out if I am (he was done with the 2 we have). He actually said to me earlier today when I started getting a 2nd helping on my plate- "Are you eating for two?" Very timely comment!

I'm thinking again about POAS tomorrow- it will be 14 DPO. Probably still too early, but I just want some definitive answer. My breasts are so sore- I just can't understand what would be causing that except being PG!


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

I'm thinking again about POAS tomorrow- it will be 14 DPO. Probably still too early, but I just want some definitive answer. My breasts are so sore- I just can't understand what would be causing that except being PG!
I definately don't think 14 DPO is too early, but then again I am testing at 10 DPO!


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

How exciting for you! I will definitely be keeping my fingers crossed!
Thanks. I try to not get too excited for obvious reasons. It is really hard not to hope though.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
I definately don't think 14 DPO is too early, but then again I am testing at 10 DPO!









Any news? Mine was a BFN this morning again. I'm starting to wonder if this is just a month of having the worst pms symptoms ever. And when we DTD this morning, my cervix was starting to feel a little tender, which always happens before AF arrives


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I was talking with a friend yesterday and she said it is her experience that the dollar store tests are not nearly as sensitive. Also, she said that with a bunch of her kids she didn't get a BFP by POAS. She charted and everything, but wouldn't get the BFP until going to the dr. I honestly will be so surprised if you are not pg. I mean, some of the symptoms can be kind of explained away, but how do you explain those temps? Have you ever had temps like that when you weren't pg? You might want to splurge on a more sensitive test. Usually they come with more than one in the box, so that you can "waste" one early and if you get BFN then you can wait to take the other. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
I was talking with a friend yesterday and she said it is her experience that the dollar store tests are not nearly as sensitive. Also, she said that with a bunch of her kids she didn't get a BFP by POAS. She charted and everything, but wouldn't get the BFP until going to the dr. I honestly will be so surprised if you are not pg. I mean, some of the symptoms can be kind of explained away, but how do you explain those temps? Have you ever had temps like that when you weren't pg? You might want to splurge on a more sensitive test. Usually they come with more than one in the box, so that you can "waste" one early and if you get BFN then you can wait to take the other. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Thank you for your encouraging post







I can't explain the temps- except maybe stress induces higher temps? I have had more stress at work lately. I've only been charting a short time (fairly new to FAM), but never got a temp above 98.6 before. And I have no comparison with my past pregnancies because I was so clueless at the time- both were suprises and I seemed to be oblivious to symptoms until 6 weeks or so! I still have nausea and sore breasts today, so I guess I'll just keep waiting to see if AF shows in a few days....
By the way, do you remember anything about cervical position at the early part of your pregnancy? I know it's not necessarily indicative of pregnancy early on, but I was just wondering....


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Well, I am not sure...







: It looks negative BUT there is the _faintest_ line. I am not sure if I am hallucinating it or not.







I guess I will wait a couple more days and try again. Assuming af doesn't show. My lp is normally around 8-9 days (very short) but I am using progesterone cream this cycle and I don't know if it is longer due to the cream or possible pregnancy? I have used prog. suppositories which are higher dosage in the past and it hasn't stopped af from showing for long. So I am kind of surprised the cream would do it. Anyway, still kind of in limbo...

I sometimes wonder if women with shorter lp implant ealier and get BFP earlier than women with longer lp? It would be interesting to find out.

And if those are pms symptoms, that would really suck!


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

As far as cervical position. From what I understand the cervix goes to it's unfertile state (low/medium, firm) after ovulation and stays that way through early pregnancy. I don't think the cervix really gives you any clues on pregnancy or not. EXCEPT, when you start to form a mucous plug it gets wet/egglike consistency for come mamas...

And I hope you get a BFP soon!!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
By the way, do you remember anything about cervical position at the early part of your pregnancy? I know it's not necessarily indicative of pregnancy early on, but I was just wondering....

I can't help you there as I have never checked my cervix. I don't think that stress would cause higher temps.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
Well, I am not sure...







: It looks negative BUT there is the _faintest_ line. I am not sure if I am hallucinating it or not.







]

When I got my BFP 10dpo the line was *really* faint, so I would count yours as a positive. Maybe test again tomorrow AM to be sure. With my first I tested much later and as soon as the pee got to the result window there was a positive. This time I had to wait for the result and it was so faint. Sounds like you will have good news soon!!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
As far as cervical position. From what I understand the cervix goes to it's unfertile state (low/medium, firm) after ovulation and stays that way through early pregnancy. I don't think the cervix really gives you any clues on pregnancy or not. EXCEPT, when you start to form a mucous plug it gets wet/egglike consistency for come mamas...

And I hope you get a BFP soon!!

Thank you







Yours sounds very promising! Please keep us posted because if I just end up with AF I can at least be excited for you!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
Well, I am not sure...







: It looks negative BUT there is the _faintest_ line.

BTW, what kind of test are you using? I'm thinking about trying something besides those darn $ store tests...


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
I can't help you there as I have never checked my cervix. I don't think that stress would cause higher temps.

Ok, thanks. I might post a question about this (cp and early PG) in another thread.
As for the higher temps, I wonder if wishing would cause them to jump up? LOL


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
BTW, what kind of test are you using? I'm thinking about trying something besides those darn $ store tests...

I am using the cheapie internet tests but they are "supposed" to be pretty sensitive. And dh says there is not a line so







I may definately be wishing it there.







I'll try again at 12 DPO...


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
I am using the cheapie internet tests but they are "supposed" to be pretty sensitive. And dh says there is not a line so







I may definately be wishing it there.







I'll try again at 12 DPO...


Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you







If AF doesn't arrive in 2 days for me, I might test again too....


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Happy Monday.....I got hit with really intense cramps last night. They felt a little different than usual AF cramps, but today I'm still crampy on and off. AF may be on its way







Also, my nausea and breast soreness seems to have decreased a bit. I looked up info on triphasic temps on FF and it says stress and other factors can cause temps to look like a triphasic pattern. So, AF may have really fooled me this time!

Still hoping for a BFP for you Naturegirl!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I still think you are pg. I had some really intense cramps with my first. I even spotted. I was convinced that AF was coming, but I was pg. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
I still think you are pg. I had some really intense cramps with my first. I even spotted. I was convinced that AF was coming, but I was pg. Keeping my fingers crossed.

I'll let you know if AF shows


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Same here. Feeling crampy and just not feeling pregnant.









Of course I didn't have those great temps and symptoms that you had so it isn't much of a surprise.

Plus, my temp. plummeted this am and I have had a little spotting. I think af will be here full force by tomorrow. Another month of not pregnant for me I think.









I still think you might be pregnant though.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear that







My temp always dropped the day I started AF. I hope that it was just a glitch, but if not I will keep my fingers crossed for you next month.

Beth


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
Same here. Feeling crampy and just not feeling pregnant.









Of course I didn't have those great temps and symptoms that you had so it isn't much of a surprise.

Plus, my temp. plummeted this am and I have had a little spotting. I think af will be here full force by tomorrow. Another month of not pregnant for me I think.









I still think you might be pregnant though.









That's a bummer. Well, if AF does show for you tomorrow, I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you for next month. We weren't trying, but I will be disappointed when AF finally shows up. And it probably will tomorrow since it's my birthday! The breast soreness has pretty much disappeared, and I don't think that would happen if I were PG....


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

af started this afternoon.







I feel crummy but I am unfortunately used to this feeling. Thanks for the support! And I appreciate any happy baby thoughts coming my way









Keep us posted as to what happens for you!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, AF is officially here for me too







And it's early according to my usual LP. What a crappy birthday present! I started spotting last night and my temp took a nosedive this morning. I guess stress really can cause triphasic temps! Well, we weren't TTC but I sure was hoping one of those 2 oops's would stick


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

to both of you.

naturegirl: You said that your LP is short. Mine usually is too and I know that can make it hard to sustain a pregnancy. I read this good book Fertility, Cycles, and Nutrition by Marilyn Shannon, which had some great nutritional ways to lengthen the LP.

Good luck!

Beth


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 







to both of you.

naturegirl: You said that your LP is short. Mine usually is too and I know that can make it hard to sustain a pregnancy. I read this good book Fertility, Cycles, and Nutrition by Marilyn Shannon, which had some great nutritional ways to lengthen the LP.

Good luck!

Beth

Thanks, I will check it out.








bananabug.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the hugs







I was feeling pretty disappointed all day and I guess its time to accept that I really do want another baby. Of course convincing DH is a whole other matter....


----------

